# Omega Seamaster F300Hz - Looking For Advice



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello to everyone

This is my first post and I've joined the forum to seek advice...

I have an Omega Electronic f300Hz chronometer, the movement has Omega 1250 on it and I'm guessing a calibre no. of 9162.

The watch was my late fathers and was given to him as a long service award whilst working as the workshop manager of an Omega dealership in the city where I live (the shop has long since closed).

Whilst in my care it has had 3 rather expensive repairs to the module and has now failed again.

(I aslo seem to recall that my father had cause to repair it a couple of times whilst he had it)

Unfortunately I am not financially in the position to keep repairing the watch if its going to keep failing.

The advice I am looking for therefore is....

1) If I get the watch repaired again, is the models reliability such that I might expect it to fail again in the future.

2) As it is the watch I am sentimentally attched to rather than the movement, could the tuning fork module be replaced with an automatic or quartz one that will fit properly inside the case?

3) Any other advice welcome...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum! 

To answer your questions:

1) I've never heard of the modules failing with that sort of frequency. I've been repairing these ESA 9162/4 movements for the best part of 10 years and I cannot recall ever having one back because a new module failed. I assume you are not leaving dead batteries in the movement...

2) It is possible...but it's a lot of work and would be more expensive than a repair to your ESA 9162 movement. You have to consider: new hands to fit new movement, cutting off dial feet to suit new movement, making movement spacers for case, adjusting height of new movement to suit case pendant tube, new movement clamps, etc etc

3) Keep your watch original with the original movement!


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 29, 2012)

Silver Hawk said:


> I assume you are not leaving dead batteries in the movement...


To my shame I must admit that the last time it failed was around 2 years ago and I did leave a good battery in at the time when repalcement did not help.

Although when I did try another battery last week it had long since expired (no leakage)


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Contact Paul via the Electric Wathes banner at the top. Great bloke for all Humming things


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 29, 2012)

Silver Hawk said:


> I've been repairing these ESA 9162/4 movements for the best part of 10 years and I cannot recall ever having one back because a new module failed.
> 
> ....Keep your watch original with the original movement!


As I said I was looking for good advice....Thank you for yours- is this something you could perhaps look at for me and perhaps give me an estimate to repair?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I've been repairing these ESA 9162/4 movements for the best part of 10 years and I cannot recall ever having one back because a new module failed.
> ...


Yes....you can email via my website below


----------

